# New Purchase - Bulova Chronograph



## graybum (Nov 24, 2011)

Had this little fella delivered yesterday:










I'm not 100% sure, but I think it has a Valjoux 7734 movement and the seller thought it dated from the late 60's. The case has been fully polished, and the minute hand seems ever so slightly mis-shaped at the end, but apart from that all seems well. It keeps good time, and resets to zero nicely.

It still has a Bulova stamped crown:










(difficult to capture on my old phone)

And the back is stamped "5062 / N1", which may mean something to someone?










All in all I'm really chuffed with it, as it was an absolute bargain.

I plan to replace the strap (suggestions welcome), and wear it a lot


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

thats very nice, how about an oyster :thumbup:


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Nice looking 2 register chrono , looks to be in good condition.


----------



## graybum (Nov 24, 2011)

chris.ph said:


> thats very nice, how about an oyster :thumbup:


I'm more of a leather strap kind of guy.

I've been trying to find a nice looking 18mm brown perforated strap this morning, but it's proving to be harder than I expected


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

The N1 bit of the case back number means it dates from 1971 and I'd put money on it being a Valjoux 7734. Good looking watch congratulations.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

if not an oyster have a nose for a light grey rally to match the face


----------



## Doxa (Oct 30, 2013)

Lovely, that's a beaut. Congrats :yes:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Beautiful vintage chrono , great catch well done


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

graybum said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> > thats very nice, how about an oyster :thumbup:
> ...


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ITALIAN-MORELATTO-Sport-Perforated-Genuine-Leather-Watch-Strap-Water-Resistant-/271279901209?pt=UK_Jewelery_Watches_Watches_MensWatches_GL&var=&hash=item3f298aca19


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

or http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ZRC-513-San-Marino-Genuine-Leather-Perforated-Watch-Strap-Choice-of-Colour-Size-/300996417652?pt=UK_Jewelery_Watches_Watches_MensWatches_GL&var=&hash=item4614c8d874


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

or http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Honey-color-rally-band-perforated-leather-in-18mm-for-Heuer-/130850471512?pt=US_Watch_Bands&hash=item1e774bbe58


----------



## graybum (Nov 24, 2011)

Agent orange said:


> The N1 bit of the case back number means it dates from 1971 and I'd put money on it being a Valjoux 7734. Good looking watch congratulations.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gary


Nice one, thanks for that Gary.

Same year as my VW Camper!


----------



## graybum (Nov 24, 2011)

jeffvader said:


> or http://www.ebay.co.u...=item1e774bbe58


That's pretty close to what I was thinking Jeff, I reckon the others might be too dark.

I like the colour of this Hirsch Rally, but would prefer small perforations rather than the big holes:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Have a word with 'Miterant' (Pavel, a member on this forum) about one of his custom made straps..... :yes:


----------



## graybum (Nov 24, 2011)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Have a word with 'Miterant' (Pavel, a member on this forum) about one of his custom made straps..... :yes:


Thanks for the tip Roger, I'll drop him a line


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I reckon Jeffvader's first suggestion was absolutely spot-on :thumbup:

I don't think brown would go with that watch at all, just my personal preference of course. The watch itself is a beauty, I'm not usually a fan of the oldies but that one looks great mate, nice one :notworthy:


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

I like the watch. I would put it on either a nice Rally or may be a NATO.


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

Very nice indeed, looks in very good condition considering the year.


----------

